# Kdowg's Journal



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm not exactly well known around here, but I lurk a ton of threads. I figured I should start my own.  
I've only been keeping fish about 5 months now, and I'm just gonna start from the beginning. My first betta is a veiltail named Beast. His original home was a .5 gallon tank. I found this forum two days after bringing him home and starte to feel bad about it, and eventually upgraded him to a 1 gallon critter keeper. Still not the best, but it was all I could do. After a few weeks, I went to Petco and found another awesome boy. A mustard gas veiltail. I named him Banshee(see the pattern, X-Men fans?). He moved into Beast's former .5 gallon for a day, then into his own 1 gallon Critter Keeper. I'll stop there for now and attach some pictures. 
I'm on a phone at the moment, so I cannot label every picture. First will be Beast's first day home, and the next will be Banshee's. Then a picture of their tanks up until my stopping point.


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

Now for the next part. As I was saving a little bit of money for a new tank, I posted a thread about alternatives to heaters, because I didn't have a job and was in need of one. I came in contact with a forum member, TerriGtoo. She was generous enough to send mr a fish "carepackage." 
Within was two mini-heaters, two mini aquarium lights, some silk plants, mini airpumps, a mini filter, and some Omega One and NLS. 
This package saved Beast's life. I really hope she sees this, because I can never express how grateful I am for that. 
The reason it saved his life is because a week before the package came, he would just sit in the back corner of his tank, lethargic and clamped. Barely moved, only came up for air and food. I was so scared for him, but when the package came, I took him out and heated up the heater and did a 100% water change. He was immediently better. For some reason, the cold didn't effect Banshee. Next is some pictures of the tanks after installing lights and heaters. (Warning:Installing lights and heaters to a one gallon critter keeper looks like a mad scientist experiment, but I did it anyway!)


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

Now, hopefully this one will get me all the way up to speed with the tank. So shortly after Terri sent me the package, I landed a job at Michael's Arts and Crafts. Once I got my first paycheck, I spoiled my babies. 
In a victorious drive home from Petco and Walmart, in the back of my car was a 10 gallon tank, two bags of gravel, a HOB filter, a bottle of Prime, three giant silk plants, and some plastic mesh and a pack of those report binders. I got to work setting up the tank. 
I also forgot to mention, TerriGtoo sent me a 25w heater for a future tank. 
Picture is the completed tank.


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

My first problem with the tank is the heater wasn't strong enough. I made an emergency trip to PetCo with my girlfriend to buy a new one. Well, this was on fish -stock day at my PetCo. 
So I brought home a new heater, and my girlfriend brought home a new Crowntail for my tank. He was promptly named Azazel, for "his evil-looking frown."
So I rearranged the tank, made some room for three, and put in the new heater. Pictures coming of Azazel in quarentine. Next post is the tank as it stands right now, and some details.


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

Okay, hopefully the real last post for tonight. 
The tank as of now. The original order(from left to right) was Banshee, Azazel, Beast. But, being the stubborn fish he his, Beast got bored and started biting his tail. So during a water change, I got the idea to switch them all one to the left. So the current order is Azazel, Beast, Banshee. I switch it every two weeks or so, just to keep them entertained. 
TANK DETAILS:
Conditioned with Prime
3 fish
heated to 78*F
silk plants
RECENT UPDATES:
Azazel was once sucked into my HOB's intake, so I replaced it with a double sponge filter. 

Now just to answer some questions that might be asked:
I choose 78* because I see no difference in behavior between 78-80, and 80* on my heater shows more like 82-83 on my heater. So better safe than sorry. 
I feed them each four Omega One pellets Mon-Fri, and freeze-dried bloodworms on Saturday. Soon to be replaced with frozen brine shrimp, once I get a hatchery going. 
Also, I feed the Omega One because Banshee didn't really eat the NLS, and Beast often spit it out. But they all gobble down Omega like nobody's business. xD
Beast has not bitten his tail since I started rotating them. 
I'll attach a few current pictures. If anyone actually takes the time to read all this, thank you! Feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Great journal! It's so nice to hear that a forum member helped you out. Your fishes' home looks wonderful.


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I love your betta names.  

I love reading stories about people who research proper betta care, and then work hard to give their bettas a good home. :3 That was super awesome of Terri. I hope they see your journal, too. Btw, your tank set up is lovely.


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you! Just about all I do is take care of fish and read comics. Names are no problem for me. xD


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

Not much to update on. Everything is good in the tank. The only weird thing is Banshee. All he does is lay on the bottom of his tank, unless it's time for food or the light gets turned on. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gah. 
Well, today I went to Petco to pick up a new bottle of Prime. Of course, I decided to look around. And In the same tank as the silver mollies, I find Zebra Snails. I gave in and bought two. ;~;


----------

